# Getting into espresso...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi..

I was given a Dolce Gusto by a friend a while ago and really liked it, I've now recently been given a Dualit Espressivo by a customer who was throwing it away (needed a good clean) and after using this the Dolce Gusto has been relegated as disgusting in comparison. Now I'm reading about ppf and non ppf, grinders etc.. I'm just using shop bought espresso ground coffee to use as I don't have a grinder and quite enjoying the results. From reading a few things I was thinking of upgrading to a classic at some point but shop bought ready ground is no good in non-ppf? Not fine enough?

Im in York (or rather near Selby now) and have found a place in Nether Poppleton that sells coffee beans - not sure if they grind them as well though..

Quite happy for the minute but any advice for future consideration would be welcome.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

If you are going the classic route and wanting to be able to get the best espresso from it , then you will need a decent grinder of your won capable of a good consistent fine espresso grind ...

This will allow you to manipulate the grind size to achieve tasty espresso extractions.

Being able to grind you own coffee means its fresh when you use it ( ground coffee stales quickly )

and Its the right grind size for the coffee and amount you using to make the drink .

Changing the coarseness or fineness of the coffee grind allow the time the water is in contact with the coffee to change and effect the taste.

Different coffee and roasts of coffee require different grind sizes to get the best from them ( a tasty amount of coffee over a reasonable amount of time )


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Biggest change you can make right now is to swap to freshly roasted coffee, look at the list of roasters on the beans subforum and see what you like. HasBean, Rave, Smokey Barn are all popular choices.

If you really want to take your espresso to the next level then as MrBoots says you are looking at getting the Classic with a standard basket and a decent grinder as well as a metal tamper and cheap set of scales. It adds up, but this setup paired with freshly roasted beans will make a massive difference to your coffee. There is a good market for selling gear on second hand too, should you wish too or if you get sucked into upgradeitus!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, would a grinder make a big difference to using the Dualit I have now considering it's a ppf? Or would I be able to get away for a while with shop bought coffee (like Costa etc) with say a Classic?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Thanks, would a grinder make a big difference to using the Dualit I have now considering it's a ppf? Or would I be able to get away for a while with shop bought coffee (like Costa etc) with say a Classic?


I had a dualitt , I'm not sure how much difference an grinder would make to it

Classic and pre ground = espresso frustration


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Decent grinder will make a big difference.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks folks, something to think about for the future


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Start small and get into it before you decide whether to go big or not! My advice would be to buy a porlex hand grinder for £30. It'll take you five mins to grind enough coffee for one cup but when you smell that freshly ground coffee you'll know whether it was worth it or not. It is literally a 1000 times better then pre ground coffee.

you can use this freshly ground coffee in an aeropress or cafetière to experience fresh roasted coffee at a fraction of the cost that it might end up costing you if you get into it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Thanks, would a grinder make a big difference to using the Dualit I have now considering it's a ppf? Or would I be able to get away for a while with shop bought coffee (like Costa etc) with say a Classic?


Seriously, forget shop bought coffee. Its rubbish coffee. Its stale.

If you try fresh roasted you will never go back.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've noticed a Rocky grinder in the sales section I nearly jumped on but resisted. I don't have a cafetière and can't see the point in an aeropress if I was going to get a wind up grinder - could get a used burr grinder for the cost of both and use in my Dualit (I'm sure I could convert it into a single skin basket). Don't suppose there are single skin baskets that fit a Dualit..


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I've noticed a Rocky grinder in the sales section I nearly jumped on but resisted. I don't have a cafetière and can't see the point in an aeropress if I was going to get a wind up grinder - could get a used burr grinder for the cost of both and use in my Dualit (I'm sure I could convert it into a single skin basket). Don't suppose there are single skin baskets that fit a Dualit..


The Rocky is a decent entry level grinder but the doserless ones are better, however a cursory search on the web on 'Rocky doser to doserless mod will pop up.

Depends on your budget really, but I liked the results mine give for brewed coffee so I've kept it to do just that.

My initial thought when I saw your thread title was, "Uh, ohhh..." : )

The caveat with brewing espresso is the frustration and the learning curve, but if you've the will and thirst/passion for it you'll be up to speed in no time at all.

Especially with a resource such as a forum like this where people will jump in to help you diagnose and rectify any ill reuslts or peculiarities you're seeing with your brewing...

I wish I'd stumbled upon here before I'd suffered the pains of making cack coffee for months!


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe try a hario or porlex? I know they aren't ideal for espresso and quite laborious to get a fine enough grind. But assuming you're willing to grind the beans each time until you can get a decent electric burr grinder, it may be an option.

In terms of beans, how about trying a £1 bag at PACT first of all. You can use the code FIRSTBAG. There's also another company called envelope I think, they are giving a free bag. I think the code is fraser or fraiser.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jackk said:


> Maybe try a hario or porlex? I know they aren't ideal for espresso and quite laborious to get a fine enough grind. But assuming you're willing to grind the beans each time until you can get a decent electric burr grinder, it may be an option.
> 
> In terms of beans, how about trying a £1 bag at PACT first of all. You can use the code FIRSTBAG. There's also another company called envelope I think, they are giving a free bag. I think the code is fraser or fraiser.


Thanks, will look into those companies. There's a place local to me (ish) so I might pay them a visit in due course as well..

http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/coffee/where/suitable/espresso.html

As for grinders, I'll think I'll wait till I can get an electric one and save the difference towards it from a manual (unless I get one and connect my cordless drill to it lol)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, that didn't last long... Looks like I'm getting a Brasilia RR45.. Looks what happens when you join a forum and find lots of info and helpful people - you end up spending money haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah - but think about the better shots you will enjoy as a result


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah - but think about the better shots you will enjoy as a result


Anything will be better than supermarket bought ground Costa...


----------

